# Audi TT Quattro Sport - and some S4 stuff



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Does anyone else think the title is a bit lame?

Mind you, Audi have failed to produce a "hot" version of the car - certainly nothing that qualifies for the "S" or "RS" badge.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Won't it hit residuals? That's what everyone said last time a new TT was announced. No doubt those posts are on their way 

Anyway, I think it's awful, I think the B7 A4 is awful, I think the B7 S4 is awful. I think the RS4 is not far short of a calamity. Wait, it is a calamity.

Audi - becoming the aspirational marque for







and I'm feeling quite depressed about it today (but only because I'm a bit bored).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vernan said:


> Won't it hit residuals? That's what everyone said last time a new TT was announced. No doubt those posts are on their way
> 
> Anyway, I think it's awful, I think the B7 A4 is awful, I think the B7 S4 is awful. I think the RS4 is not far short of a calamity. Wait, it is a calamity.
> 
> ...


Just rest assured the B6 S4 Avant is such a beaut.

Oh, and in case you care, I'm having a 6hr APR trial on Friday... :lol:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

You're going to be hooked - 6 hours will not be enough! Look forward to hearing about it. At least you won't even need to consider the RS4 :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vernan said:


> You're going to be hooked - 6 hours will not be enough! Look forward to hearing about it. At least you won't even need to consider the RS4 :lol:


Its a serial port map, a la TT. I'm sticking it on some rollers in Luton before / after to see what it does... 

I'm hoping to get close to 380bhp.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

And you are at 355 at the moment? Not bad gains for a N/A engine. Makes my standard car look a bit wheezy :wink:

Any ideas on torque gains or peak revs?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vernan said:


> And you are at 355 at the moment? Not bad gains for a N/A engine. Makes my standard car look a bit wheezy :wink:
> 
> Any ideas on torque gains or peak revs?


They have no idea, and I've not been able to get any sample dyno plots sent over from the USA yet.

unfortunately, I don't have a "standard" car to try it out on either - but I'm guessing from AMD's figures, which are...

Stock - 344bhp
Stage 1 (chip) - 370bhp
Stage 2 (chip + catback) - 380bhp
Stage 3 (chip, downpipe, cats, catback) - 400bhp (well, 395bhp as ScoTTy has proven)

Mine will essentially be a "Stage 2" equivalent, except with the added benefit of the induction kit - so something in the realms of 380bhp when run in is a real possibility. We'll see. I currently have about 355bhp and 325ft/lb torque, but on an engine which hasn't loosened up properly yet.

Essentially, a proper Optimax map is available, and Cruise Control switching should I want it...


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Jampott



> unfortunately, *I don't have a "standard" car *to try it out on either - but I'm guessing from AMD's figures, which are...


Does this mean you bought the car already modded? :?

Kev


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> Jampott
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I bought it as Audi intended... what I'm saying is, I can't remove the induction kit and exhaust to test the difference the remap has to a totally "standard" car. My own "before" and "after" power runs will show the benefit of the remap to an already modded S4, which means they won't really tell Vernan very much...

The interesting thing is how the Milltek / Hyperflow / APR route performs against AMD modded cars


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

So i take it you put the induction kit and exhaust on after you bought it then? Was it brand new to you? Any concerns re: warranty?

Kev


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> So i take it you put the induction kit and exhaust on after you bought it then? Was it brand new to you? Any concerns re: warranty?
> 
> Kev


Yeah. Bought car in October, brand new. Modded a couple of weeks ago. Currently has just a snip under 5k miles on it.

Warranty concerns? I'm happy enough with the global reputation of Milltek exhaust and the US reputation of the Hyperflow (for which Milltek are the UK distributor) - and spoke directly to Phil Millington before going ahead. He was just about the get the same parts fitted to his brand new B7 S4 (yes, the one which isn't properly launched yet) so what is good enough for him, is also good enough for me...

I fully expect Audi to honour the warranty of the car for items which don't relate to these parts, and may choose to have the car serviced at a "mod friendly dealer" - of which there are a few - in which case, the full warranty may still apply at the dealer's discretion.

Milltek sell hundreds of these S4 exhausts, mainly to the US buyers - although AMD do get a fair number of brand spankers through their doors in the UK.

Longevity? Not my problem. The longest I've ever owned a car is 2.5 years, and as my mileage has dropped considerably since getting the S4, I doubt I'll be pushing the envelope too much...

As far as I am concerned, the plusses outweight the minuses...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can one of the mods shift this into "Other Marques" please? What started as a laugh is now a normal thread and now is in the wrong room


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Sure.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> The interesting thing is how the Milltek / Hyperflow / APR route performs against AMD modded cars


You're not wrong. As you know I ran the trackday with the Milltek full system but without the chip due to some s/w being programmed today.

Once I've got my car back from Audi and I'm happy then I'm going back to AMD to have it rechipped.

I intend getting a dyno done before (i.e. with Milltek downpipes, cats, back box etc) and then one after (i.e. with all the above plus the chip).

I reckon currently it's around 370-380. My butt dyno says 10-20bhp from the chip but it's hard to tell.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > The interesting thing is how the Milltek / Hyperflow / APR route performs against AMD modded cars
> ...


I also wonder how much the engine frees up as the miles get put on it.

I can definately feel (after the milltek / induction mod) some better top end, but this appears to be translated as not quite such a flat torque curve, meaning I need to keep the revs higher. To me, its almost like I've lost low end power. I haven't, but you know what I mean... 

I'm hoping the remap will flatted it all back out again and give it a more "stock" feel. Though whether any of this is real or just in my mind is interesting too. Having it on another set of (non-AMD) rollers will be interesting!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

When I first got mine it felt like the power was a dead flat line....and compared to my TT it is. However i definately now feel the power swell as 3.5k rpm. I think I'm just more used to it hence I'm more able to detect the difference. The car definately loosens. Mine came into it's own at around 10k miles.


----------

